
Americans Who Mainly Get Their News on Social Media Are Less Knowledgeable - anarbadalov
https://www.journalism.org/2020/07/30/americans-who-mainly-get-their-news-on-social-media-are-less-engaged-less-knowledgeable/
======
joeblow9999
i first read about this on social media. now i dont know what to think about
it

